# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) طلبات : الرجاء المساعدة بفك تشفير Alcatel One Touch 4037T

## abumahmoud

الرجاء المساعدة بفك تشفير Alcatel One Touch 4037T    IMEI:014068000651480   4037T-2BTBUS1   Firmware:ALPS.KK1.MP1.V2.10  Locked To:U.S.A. - T-Mobile USA
Baseband:MOLY.WR8.W1315.MD.WG.MP.V34.P13, 2014/09/18 15:26

----------

